# Make PowerPoint macro SaveAs overwrite without warning popup



## filido (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi,

is it possible to write a code to Excel VBA that saves a PowerPoint presentation to SharePoint with a dynamic name (changes according to a specific cell value) and overwrites the existing file, if there is one? This is my code now, and it doesn't work.

Application.DisplayAlerts = False

Dim path, newfname, frmt As String
path = "https:\\docs.webpage.com\sites\sales" '<-- the folder
newfname = wsdata.Range("L3") '<-- cell that the file name comes from
frmt = VBA.Right(ppt_pres.Name, 4) '<-- i think this is the fileformat pptx

If newfname <> False Then

If Not Dir(newfname) <> "" Then
            ppt_pres.SaveAs Filename:=newfname
        Else
            On Error Resume Next

If Err.Number = 1004 Then
On Error GoTo 0
            Else
                ppt_pres.SaveAs Filename:=mypath & newfname & frmt & ".pptx", _
                FileFormat:=ppSaveAsOpenXMLPresentation, _

            End If
        End If
    End If

Application.DisplayAlerts = True


----------



## pbornemeier (Aug 6, 2019)

Application.DisplayAlerts = False
should suppress the warning.

Perhaps use 

```
On Error Resume Next
KILL mypath & newfname & frmt & ".pptx"
On Error GoTo 0
```
just prior to the save statement


----------

